

Ask HN: Name for "photos and video" section -- not "multimedia" - jawns

A section on our homepage features news photos and news video.<p>Under the subheading of "Photos," there are five thumbnails of recent photos.<p>Below that, under the subheading of "Video," there are five thumbnails of recent videos.<p>I need to come up with a headline that encompasses both of those, without merely repeating "Photos and Video."<p>"Multimedia" has already been ruled out.<p>Suggestions?
======
Mankhool
Phovide or Phoveo or some other mashup? Images (indicates moving or still)?
Media (ditto)? Camera or In Camera or On Camera? Through the Lens?

~~~
jawns
Project manager likes "On Camera"! Thanks!

------
splatcollision
Call it "News" Call it what the content is, not what format your content is
in.

~~~
jawns
Well, the whole site is news, so it would need to be more specific than that.

~~~
splatcollision
Context is everything! Glad you found a name.

------
allwein
Pictures: Moving and Otherwise.

------
cd34
Visuals

